# Distress call



## Bro. Landry (Jul 7, 2016)

Please share with the brethren.  

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/0...playlists/philando-castile-shot-in-minnesota/


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

Its already on here.  Under Minnesota brother asks for help

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

